# [OTHER] Leafpad - naruszenie ochrony pamięci

## Garrappachc

Problem mój opiszę krótko - 

http://images39.fotosik.pl/100/f794f5b906dd523b.png

Na wypadek, gdyby ktoś korzystał akuratnie z linksa:

```
[garrappachc][~] $ leafpad

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

[garrappachc][~] $ 

```

I tyle.

Leafpad zepsuł się "ot, tak". Uruchomiłem raz komputer, działał leafpad, potem chciałem coś w nim otworzyć i juz nie działał. W międzyczasie zrobiłem tylko downgrade wine z 1.1.19 na 1.1.12 (pod tym najnowszym nic nie działa). Aktualizacja w poniedziałek, revdep-rebuild zrobiony.

Poradzicie coś?

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E4500_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Apr 2009 20:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi adns alsa arts audiofile avi bash-completition berkdb binary-drivers bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus de device-mapper disk-partition dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox fortran fpu gadu gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack java java5 java6 javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kerberos lame libcaca libwww mad matroska matrox midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd pse python qmail-spp qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection rss session smp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tsc udf unicode usb vcd vme vorbis wavpack win32codecs x86 xcb xcomposite xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## gnhorn

tak z  ciekawości możesz podać wynik polecenia: 

```
 gcc-config -l

```

----------

## Garrappachc

```

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

```

----------

## gnhorn

Nie doprowadziłeś do końca aktualizacji gcc ? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

----------

## Garrappachc

Ojej, rzeczywiście... zapomniałem...

----------

